# Tricyclen-Lo



## CheerBear (Jan 22, 2008)

So my skin kept breaking out and I'd tried every type of treatment and cleanser and I figured it must be a hormonal thing (considering everything else was also outta whack). I've used Diane 35 before and found that it cleared up my acne completely as well as made me regular for the first time in my life. I then switched to Yasmin though because it's a lower dosage but for some reason found that I increased in moodiness...As a result, my doctor has recommended Tricyclen-Lo and I was wondering if any of you have used it/use it, what your experience with it was, and if it helped your skin or not.

Thanks in advance for the responses! Sorry for the long-ish story haha


----------



## Kathy (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but hopefully someone will respond who has!


----------



## hollymadison (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been using it for the past 4 months. Within the first month, I didn't see any significant or considerable differences. I noticed that the left side of my face cleared up but overall, it wasn't anything. Then the second month came and went by, and boy was it something else! My pimples cleared up considerably! There was still remaining redness on my face. After the second month, I still had the occasional break-out, especially if I was super stressed out or on my period. It works a lot in terms of clearing up your skin but I would attribute my skin's clarity to a new skin regimen and healthier eating. This certainly played as a great source in helping me achieve my ideal state of skin, though. I recommend it.

Oh by the way, there are side effects to taking this as it is with all medications. One of it was light spotting in between your periods. In addition, I found when I first took it, it made me kind of nauseous and irritable. But all of that subsided eventually, as my body got used to it. Hope that all helps!!! =)


----------



## tthonglor (Jan 23, 2008)

i used to take it.. but i hate taking BC.. it made me nauseous and in turn i basically threw up the pill, my mood swings were here and there.. but everyone else i know likes it and makes their skin clear up and their boobs bigger.. hahahah mine seemed to get smaller.. lol but im the opposit of everyone else.. any meds for me are bad.. they have to be filtered through my liver and since im anemic i have more side affects..

i have also hear good and bad things about marvelon my gyno says its marvelous.. hhahaha but ive been looking up an iud called Mirena which is a soft plastic.. and i dont have to worry about taking a pill everyday..

but def try the pill for at least three months thats when all the side effect tend to go down and ur body gets used to the medication.

good luck!


----------



## CheerBear (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hollymadison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh by the way, there are side effects to taking this as it is with all medications. One of it was *light spotting in between your periods.* In addition, I found when I first took it, it made me kind of nauseous and irritable. But all of that subsided eventually, as my body got used to it. Hope that all helps!!! =) Thank you so much for your reply! See, I was reading on their website and they said nothing about helping the skin so I was glad to hear your response. Regarding the light spotting, was it just the first month or does it still happen? 
I know when I first started using the pill, there was spotting but only the first time and never since.

Originally Posted by *tthonglor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i used to take it.. but i hate taking BC.. it made me nauseous and in turn i basically threw up the pill, my mood swings were here and there.. but everyone else i know likes it and makes their skin clear up and their boobs bigger.. hahahah mine seemed to get smaller.. lol but im the opposit of everyone else.. any meds for me are bad.. they have to be filtered through my liver and since im anemic i have more side affects.. 
i have also hear good and bad things about marvelon my gyno says its marvelous.. hhahaha but ive been looking up an iud called Mirena which is a soft plastic.. and i dont have to worry about taking a pill everyday..

but def try the pill for at least three months thats when all the side effect tend to go down and ur body gets used to the medication.

good luck!

Thank you for your response! I'll definitely give it a good 3-6 months before making a decision!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been on Ortho Tricyclen Lo for over 2 years now. I didn't have any side effects or anything, but my boobs grew a cup size which made me happy! It had made my periods lighter and shorter as well. I don't know if it helped to clear up my acne, it's hard to judge because even though it has improved, it could just me growing out of it or because of the products I've used. It's the only bc pill I've ever used but I've very satisfied with it!


----------

